# Hey, Pro Pianist Here



## StevieePazz (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey Everyone,
New to this Forum. 

I am a pro musician located in Allentown PA. I hold a Bachelors in Music Performance, and a Minor in Jazz Studies; mostly harmony.

I have been composing on Logic Pro X for three years and about 8 months. In the beginning it was just a hobby, but with time, and a lot of sweat and tears, I have really come a long way. I record my Piano Playing, you can find me on Liberty Park Musics Website, a company in Singapore a work for. I also write Orchestrion Compositions, I use Sibelius for the Notation Software, and use mostly using Spitfire Albion for the Orchestration Samples. As a painist tho I love synths too. Serum is pretty great. I like to combine it with orchestration, and also Trance music is a lot of fun to write too. HAHA!



Look Forward to hearing from fellow Artists!


----------



## chillbot (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi, I read your name as StevieePeeziee is that ok?


----------



## StevieePazz (Feb 11, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Hi, I read your name as StevieePeeziee is that ok?




Haha, It shows are StevieePazz for me. That would be preferred, but if its going to be a hassle this is fine too


----------



## ag75 (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Just be prepared to be tempted by every new Virtual Instrument library. This forum has cost me a lot of money! lol


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Feb 12, 2019)

StevieePazz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> New to this Forum.
> 
> I am a pro musician located in Allentown PA. I hold a Bachelors in Music Performance, and a Minor in Jazz Studies; mostly harmony.
> ...



Welcome to the forum. Are you recording live piano and putting it into your mixes or using VI for that as well?


----------



## StevieePazz (Feb 12, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are you recording live piano and putting it into your mixes or using VI for that as well?



Yes, I record the piano Live. I have a Yamaha C3 from 1987; 6'1" Grand. I have an Pollo Twin MKII Quad, and use two AKG C414's


----------



## SAM CA (Feb 12, 2019)

StevieePazz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> New to this Forum.
> 
> I am a pro musician located in Allentown PA. I hold a Bachelors in Music Performance, and a Minor in Jazz Studies; mostly harmony.
> ...



Hello Stevie...
I visited the website, but it's a little confusing. I'd be totally interested in a direct link to one of your performances.


----------



## StevieePazz (Feb 12, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> Hello Stevie...
> I visited the website, but it's a little confusing. I'd be totally interested in a direct link to one of your performances.



This video is from last Christmas: 
Heres a latin jazz one:  (The intro of this particular arrangement was supposed to be some sfz improv. Although I don't like playing piano like this, I think the tone is too harsh, but thats what it called it.


----------

